# Forum Newbie



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Hello everyone! Just to let you know this is my first post ever...on any forum. I've never been compelled to join one before, but this is just too good to be true. A whole group of people who get Halloween and how it should be celebrated, which doesn’t include inflatable yard pumpkins.

Ok, about me. I’ve always been obsessed with Halloween, I’ve never worn the same costume twice. I’m new to prop building. I did my first graveyard last year with just 3 graves and a fence, but now I’m addicted and have a ton of projects on my list for this year. My goal is to have the house in the neighborhood that everyone is just a little bit scared of, but at the same time can’t wait to see what we add next year.

Looking forward to learning from everyone.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You've come to the right place spideranne. I know where you're coming from as far as making costumes and setting up a haunt. You're going to find a lot of great haunters here to share in the madness. Enjoy your stay!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Spideranne, you have definitly joined the best forum on the planet, there is so much creativity here and the people are just the best...well except for a chosen few...and you know who you are :devil:
I saw you popped into the chat room last night, don't be afraid to join in, we really don't bite...unless you ask us too.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Spideranne.  We love first timers.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, spideranne! You've found your haven here at HauntForum!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard! I too find myself disgusted with the cutesy side of Halloween. It's one of the things that compels me -- and most of the rest of us -- to make my own stuff.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Welcome Spideranne! I'm warning you ahead of time the forum is VERY addicting! There are good people here. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to Halloween Paradise! :jol:


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum,Spideranne


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome in *Spideranne*...this place will be a real treat for you...

Especially the "Yard Inflateables" threads - where it's 24/7 discussion of fan speed, maximizing the volume of your favorite inflateable, and especially what combination of characters will be cutest in any given yard...

...pardon me...

...ahh, that feels better - had to purge all that nauseating sweetness...

yup - cutesy just don't make it here...


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hella said:


> I saw you popped into the chat room last night, don't be afraid to join in, we really don't bite...unless you ask us too.


 Velcome Spideranne! I must agree with Hella! Only if you ask! :> Hope you like it here, there are really a lot of vonderful people who will help if you need it! Don't be afraid to ask! :jol:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

welcome to best food available for your adiction


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome spider! Enjoy!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry, I noticed I didn't say hello. So, Hellllllooo.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Spideranne! By all means stop into chat and say hi. It's a great place to meet everyone.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome spider. This place could use a few more spiders.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome spideranne......nice to meet you.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

:jol: Welcome, Spideranne. This forum should feed your need.....


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

spideranne said:


> Hello everyone! Just to let you know this is my first post ever...on any forum. I've never been compelled to join one before, but this is just too good to be true. A whole group of people who get Halloween and how it should be celebrated, which doesn't include inflatable yard pumpkins.
> 
> Ok, about me. I've always been obsessed with Halloween, I've never worn the same costume twice. I'm new to prop building. I did my first graveyard last year with just 3 graves and a fence, but now I'm addicted and have a ton of projects on my list for this year. My goal is to have the house in the neighborhood that everyone is just a little bit scared of, but at the same time can't wait to see what we add next year.
> 
> Looking forward to learning from everyone.


HOWDY Spideranne!

Another Texan! Well *HOT DAMN!*

I was just up in your neck of the woods the other day too.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Welcome to the Board Spideranne


----------

